# Business Trip to Israel, will restrict entry to UAE?



## gpradhap (Apr 3, 2016)

Dear Well-wishers, 
Please kindly advice on my following situation, it may be helpful others too.
*My situation*:
I work in service based software company in Chennai, India. and our customer is from Israel. I am in a situation need to make short business trip to Israel. There are some myth floats such as "if we have stamp or visa of Israel, there is huge possibilities, denial of visa or entry to list of countries (UAE, USA, Canada, etc)." 
*Questions*:
_Is above said concern true for UAE?_ 
_If above said is true, Shall I know the list of countries restrict for visa?_
Any sort of reliable input help me to decide business travel to my client side (Israel).
Thanks and appreciate your kind and valuable advise in advance.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't worry about this. Worked for an Israeli company before switching my jobs and arriving to Dubai. Your options are:
1. Upon arrival to Israel, make sure before handing over your passport that you tell the immigration officer that you can't have Israeli visa/stamp in your passport due to nature of your business travels. Tell him/her that you're traveling to countries where Israeli stamp might cause you problems or restrict entry. They will give you a card to keep with your passport until you leave. It's not a strange thing for them, they are aware of it.
2. Even if you somehow end up with an Israeli stamp in your passport, you can always get a new (blank) passport in your home country.
3. I'm 99% sure that Israeli stamp in your passport won't cause you any trouble at Dubai airport. However, can't be too sure about other cities and countries.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

Byja said:


> Don't worry about this. Worked for an Israeli company before switching my jobs and arriving to Dubai. Your options are:
> 1. Upon arrival to Israel, make sure before handing over your passport that you tell the immigration officer that you can't have Israeli visa/stamp in your passport due to nature of your business travels. Tell him/her that you're traveling to countries where Israeli stamp might cause you problems or restrict entry. They will give you a card to keep with your passport until you leave. It's not a strange thing for them, they are aware of it.
> 2. Even if you somehow end up with an Israeli stamp in your passport, you can always get a new (blank) passport in your home country.
> 3. I'm 99% sure that Israeli stamp in your passport won't cause you any trouble at Dubai airport. However, can't be too sure about other cities and countries.


Actually I was also curious to know the answer of this question! Thanks for describing everything nicely.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Byja said:


> 1. Upon arrival to Israel, make sure before handing over your passport that you tell the immigration officer that you can't have Israeli visa/stamp in your passport due to nature of your business travels. Tell him/her that you're traveling to countries where Israeli stamp might cause you problems or restrict entry. They will give you a card to keep with your passport until you leave. It's not a strange thing for them, they are aware of it.


Israel very specifically does not permit this for holders of Indian passports. You will have your visa and entry/exit stamps affixed in your passport, or else you will not be permitted to travel. However, India will issue a separate passport booklet for travel to Israel if required. UAE does not care about Israel stamps, but other places like Lebanon do.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

and USA and Canada do not care about Israel stamps.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Nor do most of the world.

It's only a handful of countries in the Middle East that do. Lebanon, Syria, Iran, Saudi are the main ones.



rsinner said:


> and USA and Canada do not care about Israel stamps.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> It's only a handful of countries in the Middle East that do. Lebanon, Syria, Iran, Saudi are the main ones.


I also heard somewhere that Qatar might cause problems when traveling there.
When my friend traveled to Iran, they ripped the page with Israeli stamp from his passport, but still let him pass. Still, he had to fly back home directly and get a new passport.


----------

